# Color Differences



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm trying to determine the difference between Blue Charcoal and Nightwatch Blue. The online photos and printed swatches I've seen they appear to be very close in appearance. Can anyone describe the differences between the two?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Blue charcoal has more gray or silver in it and also has more color changing ablities. IMO.
Nightwatch Blue looks dark blue. Blue Charcoal sometimes looks black, sometimes dark blue, sometimes silver, sometimes almost green. I would seek out both color cars to view in person as both are stunning.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

online photos and printed swatches can NEVER give you the true color, you must see a sample (of the actual paint applied )in the sunlight to see how it really is


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

So, the Nightwatch Blue remains constantly blue? Would the '66 or '67 Goat in the upper right header at the top of the page with the blower through the hood be more Nightwatch Blue? The odds of seeing the two colors side by side in person are pretty slim.

When I think of dark blue Pontiacs (full size) from about '62 to '65, are they more Nightwatch or Charcoal? The reason for my inquiry is I'm trying to figure out if my car was repainted in the stock EE or if it's Charcoal or possibly not a stock color.


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Three Deuces, I'm not for sure but I believe the '66 or '67 GTO in the upper right header at the top of the page is Nightwatch Blue. I have a '66 GTO that will be returned to the original factory Nightwatch Blue. Long story for the color change, but basically while living on enlisted Air Force pay in the 1969 to 1973 era the GTO was damaged and repainted to keep the body in good shape. I am finally restoring. Nightwatch Blue as Rukee stated is truly stunning.  As I recall depending on the light, that is, from morning, noon, evening, etc. the Nightwatch Blue would take on different shades of the Blue.
Does your firewall data indicate the original color.
Also, have you determined where specifically you will purchase your paint from?
Obviously I'm partial for the Nightwatch Blue.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee's car is a Blue Charcoal. Nightwatch would be a very dark, deep blue.... I agree, the very top right header looks like Nightwatch. If it's a '67, it could be a Fathom Blue too which seems to have a hint of purple.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check out these walk around videos, you can see how the Blue charcoal changes colors. In the direct sunlight it almost looks silver and then fades to black in the shade. It'll give you a better idea of what Blue Charcoal looks like, although the video really doesn't do the car justice like in person.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice Ruk. I think that color is unique. Gorgeous car inside and out......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you've ever seen one of the 10 million boring Chev pick ups built in the last 15 years that is Indigo Blue, that is very close to the Nightwatch color. 

Blue Charcoal is a nice change.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a '65 that is code BB Blue Charcoal. When I had the car painted in '85, the painter said that the mix contained a surprising amount of Lavender color. It is a more slate/charcoal blue than Nightwatch, which is pure dark navy blue. Blue Charcoal is metallic, I think Nightwatch is a solid color. Look at 1964's Nocturne Blue. I think it's Nightwatch Blue with a different name. Both colors look fantastic on a vintage GTO. There's a photo of my car in my photos on this site. I'd post another one, but can't figure out how to shrink the photos at the present.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

Nightwatch does have metallic and is similar to the later 60'd Aegena blue found on Pontiacs and that, but Charcoal blue has more dark silver pigment. I have a friend who is painting his car over and he is the original owner of a Charcoal blue 65, meanwhile I have a 65 convert project car which I just sold which is the darker, m,ore "blueish" Nightwatch Blue. I like them both better than the "Barrier Blue" some 1966 models were. Tyrol Blue in 67 was even lighter.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it may just be me, but blue charcoal is self explanitory. charcoal that is tinted blue. if you ever mix any paint you will never find a toner labeled "blue". i think the most basic explanation is nightwatch blue is dark blue, blue charcoal is blue tinted charcoal.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I have a '65 that is code BB Blue Charcoal. When I had the car painted in '85, the painter said that the mix contained a surprising amount of Lavender color. It is a more slate/charcoal blue than Nightwatch, which is pure dark navy blue. Blue Charcoal is metallic, I think Nightwatch is a solid color. Look at 1964's Nocturne Blue. I think it's Nightwatch Blue with a different name. Both colors look fantastic on a vintage GTO. There's a photo of my car in my photos on this site. I'd post another one, but can't figure out how to shrink the photos at the present.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool car!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, gents. Mitch can even WELD, too!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice, Jeff......:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The car on the top right pic is not Night watch Blue...it is xXx Vin Diesel custom blue purple...Nightwatch blue is a very deep navy blue, almost blackish.....looks sweet with a parchment interior. there is a web site called http://www.ultimategto.com it has pics of all colors, click your favorite year and color!!...Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> The car on the top right pic is not Night watch Blue...it is xXx Vin Diesel custom blue purple...Nightwatch blue is a very deep navy blue, almost blackish.....looks sweet with a parchment interior. there is a web site called Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site it has pics of all colors, click your favorite year and color!!...Eric


The largest GTO picture collection on the planet and only 2 `65 Blue Charcoal cars (one is mine) ~ that gives you some idea how rare the color is.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe rarer than the coveted Iris Mist color, and undeniably more MANLY!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Maybe rarer than the coveted Iris Mist color, and undeniably more MANLY!!!


What's not MANLY about Iris Mist....


----------

